# thigh high boots



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 15, 2007)

ok.. so I bought some thigh high boots on a whim, because I thought they looked really cute..

But I have no idea how to wear them!! 






 I don't want to wear them and look like a complete hooker lol. But I don't want them to go to waste in my closet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help please!!!!!

They look like this..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 15, 2007)

omg those are soo cute!
sorry though idk what you wear them with either! Ive seen people wear them over skinny jeans
hth!


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 15, 2007)

Those are hot!! I would wear them with a minidress, sleeveless or not but with a high neck.http://http://www.jcrew.com/catalog/...atId=cat210137
The pic to show the kind of neck.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Aug 16, 2007)

With mine i normally wear short dresses with a hemline the same length with black sheer stockings if its cold. i think a baggy/oversized kind of top or jumper and skinny jeans would look nice with them too. I wouldn't wear a tight top or something that shows a lot of chest...it might look a bit hookerish IMO.


----------



## lara (Aug 16, 2007)

Wear a dress that covers the top of the boots. It gives the illusion of having these amazing leather legs, rather than it being tacky by having a gap between the top of the boot and your hemline.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks so much for the replies! I was thinking of wearing those sweater dresses kind of things?? My boyfriend likes this one..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno.. with leggings or something??


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 16, 2007)

that sweater could be cute..
how far down does it go compared to the boots?
If it shows any gap, personally i'd pair it with skinny jeans!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

  that sweater could be cute..
 how far down does it go compared to the boots?
 If it shows any gap, personally i'd pair it with skinny jeans!  
 
I thought about that.. but then again.. how would you pull those boots over the pants?? lol. I can imagine myself rolling around on the floor trying to get them on and off.. hahaha


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

do the boots have a zipper? I can't imagine boots that high not being easy to get on/off. Unless they are stretchy boots

I think everyone's suggestions are great. Skinny jeans, a dress that meets the boots, maybe one of those oversized shirts with (or without) a big belt.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I LOVE them!!  Do you remember how much they were?  I would do as everyone else is saying and wear with skinny jeans but I would add a cute jacket and my hair tied back..... just my opinion...


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_thanks so much for the replies! I was thinking of wearing those sweater dresses kind of things?? My boyfriend likes this one..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno.. with leggings or something??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like that idea too, with a nice rocker tee underneath.


----------



## Taj (Sep 18, 2007)

show off your legs, girl !  Skinny jeans and oversized sweater or hot pants with t-shirt and vest plus cap.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the general rule of thumb is that...

If you were something that can be so potentially slutacious (like the thigh boots) the rest of the outfit should be elegant and anti-slutacious.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ I know that's what I was trying to go for.. something that covers the upper half of my body lol..

Does anyone have any specific sites or stores that I could go to to purchase something like all the suggestions you gave me? I'm loving all the ideas.. and some I've never thought about!

Thanks!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I don't know what your budget or proportions are, but I really like these:

http://www.shopbop.com/shop/product_...e_Audrey_Dress

http://karenzambos.com/store/index.p...oducts_  id=90

http://www.shopbop.com/shop/product_...e_Sailor_Dress

http://karenzambos.com/store/index.p...oducts_  id=93

http://karenzambos.com/store/index.p...oducts_  id=85

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...BLK&rfnbr=3198


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_ok.. so I bought some thigh high boots on a whim, because I thought they looked really cute..

But I have no idea how to wear them!! 





 I don't want to wear them and look like a complete hooker lol. But I don't want them to go to waste in my closet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help please!!!!!

They look like this.._

 
Hi I own a pair like these among 64 pairs of thigh/crotch high boots  I own and enjoy wearing them with EVERYTHING! mini-long skirts and over jeans and leggings with appropriate tops. Just use your imagination and use commone sense! I have a myspace site which features my  boots and how I like to wear them with! Those boots would look awesome paired with over tight jeans and a noce turtle neck sweater? I wear them like that. Feel free to look at my site andmaybe give y9u some ideas what to wear with them?
Ha=ve a great day all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gloria


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, s for "Hooker" boots? Major misconception on that angle as I have observed Hookers wearing Ankle/Knee highs by far more often then Thigh high boots and I for 1, don`t mind looking a bit Hookerish to get my husband`s total attention!


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 3, 2007)

Some of my boots.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the sweater idea.


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 4, 2007)

sweaters always look good


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_do the boots have a zipper? I can't imagine boots that high not being easy to get on/off. Unless they are stretchy boots

I think everyone's suggestions are great. Skinny jeans, a dress that meets the boots, maybe one of those oversized shirts with (or without) a big belt._

 
 i own both typrs and unzipped can sometimes be hardto put on at 1st but over time it stretches a little and gets easier and it helps if your legs are just right LOL! long skirts look great! go to metrostyle.com.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Nov 4, 2007)

lol the boots don't have a zipper but they're pretty stretchy. 

I would wear skinny jeans under the boots but my thighs and calves are pretty big from riding, so it's hard to just get my legs in the boots as it is!! 

Maybe leggings..


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 4, 2007)

leggings are perfect and for wearing them and riding, its more comfy for that! just wear the boots for a whole day as I did and they did stretch for me.Yes they would look good over leggings anytime.
xoxo
gloria


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 5, 2007)

When I saw the title I immediatly thought wear with a sweater dress, I think the slither on thigh peeking out is cute though, I love thigh boots and the ones that come all the way up to your hip.


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_When I saw the title I immediatly thought wear with a sweater dress, I think the slither on thigh peeking out is cute though, I love thigh boots and the ones that come all the way up to your hip._

 
 I LOVE crotch highs with high slit skirts as sooo sexy! I have an image of that amd once in a while I go out witrh rgat skirt and boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




xoxo
gloria


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 5, 2007)

Boots lili do you mind PMing the info of where you get your boots, you seem to be a connesieur (sp)!


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi! I will try to  when I ca and thanks for that  LOL! well I do love boots and if I can help somehow I will try : )
xoxo


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a Link to victoria secrets boots : )

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/coll...VIL&rfnbr=2096
xoxo


----------



## REYNALD0C (Nov 10, 2007)

I know a girl who wore those to prom, they were over the knee leather boots with a 5 inch heel with a spikey toe.  She wore it with a black long sleeved dress that had a nice neckline and the hemline came like 4 inches above the boots top, and that was the most skin showing, it was absolutely sexy.


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 10, 2007)

I know a girl who wore those to prom, they were over the knee leather boots with a 5 inch heel with a spikey toe. She wore it with a black long sleeved dress that had a nice neckline and the hemline came like 4 inches above the boots top, and that was the most skin showing, it was absolutely sexy.

That way of dressing up while wearing thigh high boots is classy and elegant.  i occasionally dress that way also and  I have never recieved a negative comment.: )
xoxo
gloria


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2007)

im not brave enough to wear thigh highs, but i have a friend who does the trend very well.

she has a pair of stretch suede boots. she wears them with a short dress, but always with tights underneath. the tights are usually a different colour to the boots but the colour works into her outfit.

it looks amazing and not in the least bit tarty.


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 10, 2007)

oh dont be shy wearing those boots! i have been wearing that type since I was 15 years old and still own that original pair after countless repairs LOL! Just wear them over legging and jeans or with a midlength skirt?  a long coat and a sweater or other appropriate top would look sooo nice so dont be shy! It`s what you wear on top that makesa all the difference in the world. ; )
xoxo
gloria


----------



## Anita (Nov 25, 2007)

yesss! Love those boots! I want a pair so bad. It would look so cute with skinny jeans and some sort of short fitted jacket or a sweaterdress with leggings. 

ArdenB and Bebe have some really cute sweaterdresses that would look cute with those boots.


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd wear them with those shorts that are so hot right now, opaque tights, and a long-ish sweater.


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'd wear them with those shorts that are so hot right now, opaque tights, and a long-ish sweater._

 
umm it sounds cool, do you have a pic of that


----------



## user79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Something like this, only the boots would be higher of course...


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Wear a dress that covers the top of the boots. It gives the illusion of having these amazing leather legs, rather than it being tacky by having a gap between the top of the boot and your hemline._

 

I agree with Lara... get something that covers the top of the boot.. something like this.... forever 21 brilliant buys sweater dress


----------



## boot_lili (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_I agree with Lara... get something that covers the top of the boot.. something like this.... forever 21 brilliant buys sweater dress




_

 
I agree also and crotch highs like chanel boots (thedevilwearprada0 would look awesome!
xoxo


----------



## KNELA15 (Dec 12, 2007)

WOwow....those are so cool....i love them...those are from Victoria's Secret right?...Well You can wear the thigh high boots with basically anything now. A nice little babydoll dress, some skinny jeans, short skirt...but make sure you were like some black stockings, because if you leave some skin showing with those boots you will look like a hooker...lol...


----------



## boot_lili (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KNELA15* 

 
_WOwow....those are so cool....i love them...those are from Victoria's Secret right?...Well You can wear the thigh high boots with basically anything now. A nice little babydoll dress, some skinny jeans, short skirt...but make sure you were like some black stockings, because if you leave some skin showing with those boots you will look like a hooker...lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree on all above and I do like showing skin once in a while as I dont mind looking like a "hooker" especially when out with my husband and clubbing in a miniskirt or minidress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gloria


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

I think everyone has the right idea: keep it classy.

I thought Hayden did an awful good job wearing the heck out of her thigh-high boots the other day!


----------



## boot_lili (Dec 13, 2007)

Thats how I am going to dress tomorrow night for dinner and dancing: ) Love the look!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks...
xoxo


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_Those are hot!! I would wear them with a minidress, sleeveless or not but with a high neck.http://http://www.jcrew.com/catalog/...atId=cat210137
The pic to show the kind of neck._

 
I agree, it will take away from the hookerness lol


----------



## boot_lili (Feb 6, 2008)

and the hem just under the top of boots ; )
xoxo


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 6, 2008)

I totally forgot about this thread.. lol

Thank you boot_lili for all your advice... I have the boots but they're gathering dust because I feel a little self-conscious wearing them out in public.. Do you think 20 is too young for them??


----------



## boot_lili (Feb 7, 2008)

20 too young! not at all! I wore my 1st when I bought my 1stpair of thigh high boots at 15 and I still have them LOL! wear them dear , wear them and a friend of mine is 60 and she still looks good to wear them also. just wear a long skirt or over jeans until you get used to them and yiu will!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo


----------



## boot_lili (Feb 7, 2008)

And I do wear all of them in public and if you want images to bolster your courage? let me know dear : )
xoxo


----------



## imthatgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_thanks so much for the replies! I was thinking of wearing those sweater dresses kind of things?? My boyfriend likes this one..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno.. with leggings or something??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Where's this sweather From??? i love it


----------



## somethingsinful (Feb 11, 2008)

Victoria 's  Secret I think


----------



## boot_lili (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes it is! and would be awesome with leggings and thigh high boots as I wear it like pictured above : )

xoxo


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 11, 2008)

you can try skinny jeans or leggings w/ a tunic-ish top.


----------



## boot_lili (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmitsjojo* 

 
_you can try skinny jeans or leggings w/ a tunic-ish top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those always go well with the boots especially in black.
xoxo


----------

